# AiO von Enermax - irgendwas läuft da nicht.



## Lowmotion (1. Juli 2014)

*AiO von Enermax - irgendwas läuft da nicht.*

Hallo,

ich mag zwar keine AiOs, aber schaue mir gerade ein paar Modelle an. Jetzt steht hier eine Enermax 2x12cm AiO: Enermax ELC240 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

1. Es klickert so komisch aus Richtung der Pumpe.
2. Wenn ich die Hand hinter die Lüfter halte, dann habe ich einen starken Luftzug. Hinter dem Radiator spüre ich nur einen Hauch von Luft. Offensichtlich prallt die Luft vom Radiator ab?

Ist das in der der Form normal? Der Rechner dreht in Spielen so stark auf, dass man ihn für heutige Verhältnisse als sehr laut bezeichnen würde.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: AiO von Enermax - irgendwas läuft da nicht.*

Ich nehme mal an das das Klickern das Eigengeräusch der Pumpe darstellt. Als Lüfter sind vermutlich die TB Silence verbaut, diese Nutze ich auf meiner WaKü auf ca. 500-600 RPM, dann sind diese wirklich angenehm leise.

Das die Luft vom Radiator abprallt ist insoweit "normal", da der Radiator ja einen Wiederstand im Luftstrom darstellt. Des Weiteren erkaufen sich die Radiatoren von KoWaKü's Ihre Kühlleistung durch einen engen Lamellenabstand. Dies macht dann auch die hohen Drehzahlen der Lüfter nötig wodurch das ganze System dann lauter wird. 

Alles in allem wurde das Modell auch in keinem Test als besonders Leise herausgefiltert. Es scheint sich also um eine vollkommen normale Geräuschkulisse zu handeln. Wenn du deine Temperaturen mal mit CPU-Z ausmisst kannst du die Gehäuselüfter aber vermutlich noch über PWM auf ein angenehmes Niveau herunterregeln.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: AiO von Enermax - irgendwas läuft da nicht.*

Hallo Lowmotion,

Ich habe die ELC240 mit 4 Lüfter verbaut und ich hatte auch ein klickern das alle 4sek kurz ertönte. Am ende wars einer der Lüfter. Und solange die CPU keine kritischen Werte erreicht, kannst du die Lüfter mit der niedrigsten Stufe drehen lassen, sofern das MB es unterstützt bzw du eine Lüftersteuerung für 4Pin Lüfter hast (Bei mir laufen alle über die Lüfteranschlüsse meines Netzteils (DP10 550W)).


gruß
PC-Bastler_2011


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: AiO von Enermax - irgendwas läuft da nicht.*

Hat es einen Grund dass du zu einer 2 Jahre alten ELC 240 und nicht zum Nachfolger 240 Liqtech gegriffen hast, die eigentlich alles besser macht und zum gleichen Preis zu haben ist?

Laut der Enermax Homepage gibt es für die Lüfter drei Betriebsmodi. Probiere einfach den Silent-Modus aus. Was die Pumpe angeht ist sie bei der ELC 240 lauter als bei der 240 Liqtech. Das nächste Mal einfach eine aktuelle AiO-Wakü kaufen.


----------



## Lowmotion (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: AiO von Enermax - irgendwas läuft da nicht.*

Danke für die Antworten.

Die Wakü wurde ca. 2 Wochen vor der Vorstellung der neuen Version vorgestellt.


Ich werde das mal mit 4 Lüftern probieren. Jedenfalls wird der PC insgesammt sehr warm und der Radiator ist ebenfalls heiß.


----------

